# Meet Up 29th Oct ROLL CALL PLEASE READ



## Maggie Mae (Mar 2, 2006)

Morning Ladies, 

Thought if I started a new thread it would make sure I grabbed everyone's attention!

It's looking like October 29th, in Brum. I've got some ideas for venues and my mum, bless her, is going to pop in to the city after work today (she lives there) and just check out the best ones for me! Then I will pm everyone. 

List of attendees so far...

Flipper
Astrid
Pink Panther
Pipkin
Karen j
Emcee
Lisa m
Irish eyes - if you are back from your hols?


I haven't heard from Dydie or Gill - what are your thoughts girls?

Very sincere apologies if I have missed someone, it was late when I was going through the original post and making a note, so I could easily have missed someone. If I have, obviously let me know. 

More later, 

Big luv, Leoarna xx


----------



## emcee (Apr 3, 2005)

Bless you and bless your mums heart for checking out the place for us... there are lots of places to go and grab a bite to eat and a cuppa, or even a glass of wine  

Lets hope I'm walking relatively limp free by then - I've been working hard on my physio this week so I could be cartwheeling - LOL!

Have a great day hon

Emcee xxx


----------



## pipkin (Jan 14, 2005)

You're doing a great job Leoarna!

One small request   ...........

If it is at all possible, please could you check out parking at the venue as I will be coming by car?

Thank you  
Pipkin


----------



## Maggie Mae (Mar 2, 2006)

No problem, and Pipkin, I'm thinking we are going to be very near New St station which does have long term parking - will confirm! 

Leoarna x


----------



## Maggie Mae (Mar 2, 2006)

Ladies, 

Struggling a bit, as the place I thought isn't big enough. It's been too long since I lived in Brum so don't know a lot of the places there are now. I do know there are plenty of nice cafes on the walk down to the monstrous Selfridges building, but don't know if any are suitable? I know some of you go in to the city more than me - any suggestions? My main goal is to be easy to find, close to the station, and big enough so that ours is not the only conversation being had in the place!

Thanks!!!!


Leoarna xx


----------



## emcee (Apr 3, 2005)

I've pm'd you hon xxx


----------



## Maggie Mae (Mar 2, 2006)

Ladies, apologies for a couple of days silence on this subject, will be pm-ing you in the next 24! Leoarna x


----------



## astrid (Feb 10, 2003)

Thankyou so much Leoarna!!! you are a star!!!

love astridx


----------



## Maggie Mae (Mar 2, 2006)

Ladies, I will pm everyone one the list at the beginning of this post. If your name isn't there and you are planning to come, please pm me and I will pm you back with details. If you know of someone else who may not read this but wants to come, let me know about them too. Cheers, Leoarna x


----------



## astrid (Feb 10, 2003)

Hi Leoarna
I will be there, i wouldn't miss it for anything...Meeting up with you girls will be a great opportunity...
Thanks Leoarna Mum and your help in making this possible!!...

Love astridxxx


----------



## karen j (May 19, 2004)

Hi everybod

just read e:mail, sounds great to me.

Getting really excited now!!!!!!!

speak soon

Karenj


----------



## pink panther (May 4, 2005)

All feels very real now!
Thanks so much for taking the time and effort to organise it all Leoarna (and of coarse, to your mum!)

How will we recognise each other when we're there?

pp xxx


----------



## irisheyes (Feb 2, 2005)

Sorry leonora i cant make it. Please take lots of photos for the gallery. xxx


----------



## flipper (Jul 7, 2004)

Thanks for the hard work Leoarna, I'm looking forward to meeting everyone.


----------



## Maggie Mae (Mar 2, 2006)

As for recognising each other.... We could all wear something identifying, etc, etc. Any suggestions? 

Sorry you can't make it irish eyes, I will take piccies and mail them to you! 

Leoarna x


----------



## astrid (Feb 10, 2003)

Hi Leoarna
I think that Karen suggested a ribbon....maybe we could purchase the breast cancer ribbons...it all goes to a good cause and we will be recognised without making it too obvious?
Any other suggestions?

love astridx


----------



## Bangle21 (Dec 17, 2004)

.......... take lots of pics and e-mail them to me too please!!!    

Love Gill xo


----------



## karen j (May 19, 2004)

Evening Ladies

Must have too much time on my hands, because as you can see from my ticker Ive designed it to represent our meet up ( the train is for new st station )    

Are you lot ready to meet me!!!!!  

karen xxxxx

Ps  sad I know!!!!


----------



## astrid (Feb 10, 2003)

hi karen
I love it!!
Great spirit! 
I look forward to seeing you...
love astridx


----------



## emcee (Apr 3, 2005)

fab stuff Karen!      

Choo-choo to you!

Emcee xxx


----------



## pipkin (Jan 14, 2005)

Ahhh that's great Karen really cute  

Must admit I'm looking forward to it too  .  
See you all soon - looking forward to lots of  and  and maybe a bit of  

Love Pipkin  
xx


----------



## pink panther (May 4, 2005)

Can't wait-am looking forward to meeting you all so much.
Karen-your ticker did make me chuckle (think that sounded soooooo wrong.....!)

Fingers (and everything else) crossed we should have moved house the week before (Fri 20th) but if our stupid solicitors, whom I have no idea why we're paying them so much money for so little, are still on thier go-slow, it could be the week after. But do not fear, I'll still try my very best to be there.
pp xxx


----------



## flipper (Jul 7, 2004)

Good luck with the completion PP and well done on the old ticker front Karen!

As for not looking too obvious, I like the breast cancer ribbon idea, it's much more subtle than my idea: an eye patch, parrot on left shoulder and a crutch in homage to emcee's leg.  (Not forgetting to look shifty and nervous too!)

flipper


----------



## pink panther (May 4, 2005)

Flipper,
I think your idea of the eye patch, parrot etc would be a grand idea and think you should follow this through to the letter.
Soley for amusement purposes, of coarse.......!
xx


----------



## karen j (May 19, 2004)

Morning Ladies

Flipper    , sounds great,


----------



## emcee (Apr 3, 2005)

LOL Flipper!  

So we'll be able to spot you easily then?!
Thanks for thinking of me   hopefully I'll be crutch-less (crotchless)? by then  
But I'm sure I can manage to bring one of my crutches for you to complete your outfit  

 Emcee


----------



## astrid (Feb 10, 2003)

hello all
just to let you know i have bought a breast cancer ribbon from Debenhams.....i am not sure if everyone thinks this is an ok idea...
If not i will try and dig out my eye patch and borrow a parrot....

I am soooo looking forward to meeting you all..

love astridxx


----------



## Suzie (Jan 22, 2004)

just popping by in-case i don't get a chance before the weekend to wish you all a wonderful meet! 

now I'm sure there will be no drunk debauchery  or girly rude behaviour ?  and you will all be on your best behaviour! NOT!!! 

have a fab fab time and I for one want to hear ALL about it and not the edited version 

love 
suzie xx


----------



## irisheyes (Feb 2, 2005)

Have a great time girls and DO have some drunken behaviour!!!       Please put some fotos in the gallery so i can see what you all look like. If not in the gallery i can pass on email xxxxx


----------



## astrid (Feb 10, 2003)

Thanks Suzie and Irisheyes

Yes i hope we have alittle drink or two maybe a few lemonades as well..I will raise my glass to all the special ladies who cannot be there (i am sure along with everyone else).

Can we confirm who is going?
What time is the meet up?
And Where?
If you want me to email everyone Leoarna please let me know?

I am soooooo looking forward to meeting you all...i am now staying over night. My hubby and i have booked a hotel  ...Hey not too much romance the dog will be with us.Ha Ha

love astridx

p.s i have a new camera now i have to work out how to use it


----------



## pipkin (Jan 14, 2005)

I have already got my train ticket and will be arriving into New Street train station at 11.48am providing the train is on time   

I thought the actual meeting place had been decided by Emcee and Leoarna and Leoarna PM'd us all a few weeks ago.   I thought we were meeting up at 12.15 at a set spot in the station (obviously you don't want me to mention the precise spot on this thread!)

I have got my pink breast cancer ribbon pin too!

Really looking forward to it.  Hopefully the meeting spot will be confirmed just to make sure!

I think the clocks change on the 29th  ?

Pipkin xx


----------



## flipper (Jul 7, 2004)

Hi folks

Count me in too.  Fortunately the clocks do go back this weekend, I could sure use an extra hours sleep.

See you then.

flipper


----------



## astrid (Feb 10, 2003)

Hi Pipkin and Flipper,

Thankgoodness you reminded me about the clocks girls!!
Strange but i don't think i got the email? there again i do forget things . I am aware of what station and sort of the time? Can someone let me know?ha ha
I would hate to arrive in Bournmouth and you are all somewhere else in the country.   

See you sunday!!

love astridxx


----------



## pipkin (Jan 14, 2005)

Hi Astrid

I will PM you and forward the message from Leonara, I will try to include the other girls as well on the message if I can work out how to do that   .  

No worries

Pipkin x


----------



## astrid (Feb 10, 2003)

thx u Pipkin...
I probably did get it as Leoarna is so efficient. I would apprieciate if you can send me the details again...

astridxx


----------



## pipkin (Jan 14, 2005)

Hi Girls

I hope you all got the pm I sent you this evening in which I forwarded the message which Leoarna sent to us all concerning the meeting spot within New Street Station on Sunday.

See you all on Sunday.

Pipkin


----------



## Maggie Mae (Mar 2, 2006)

Sorry Ladies for being a bit quiet these last few days - not gloomy just a bit busy. Thanks to Pipkin for im-ing everyone the original message. Since then emcee has suggested the concourse as a place to meet, but the escalators are just on one side of the concourse. I'm sure we'll find each other. Ribbons sound good, I'll carry my hubby's black and white golf umbrella over my shoulder too. 

Good, good good!!!!!

Leoarna xxxx


----------



## emcee (Apr 3, 2005)

I've pm'd you all I think... I hope?

If I've left anyone out I apologise!

I will be wearing a latex spangly suit in barbie pink and a big welcoming smile


----------



## Bangle21 (Dec 17, 2004)

Hello all my lovelies!!

Just wanted to tell you all to have a great day on Sunday - I'm sure it will be alot of fun aswell as a refreshing tonic to feel like you "belong" rather than feeling like the "outsider" - and we all know how that feels ......

I am SO gutted to be missing out on meeting you all.  Have lots of drinks, laughs, cries, hugs together and remember to take some pics for the girls that can't be there in body!

Love to all, have a fab day,
Gill xo


----------



## karen j (May 19, 2004)

OH MY GOD!!!!!

Ive just read my emails,  
What have I agreed to!!!!  

Not posted for a while have had the worst cold ever, cold sores and everything, so I dont know who will look worse, its gonna be a right Halloween meet up. 

See you all on Sunday, really looking forward to it

Love and Hugs

karen    xxxxxxxx


----------



## astrid (Feb 10, 2003)

Hi Girls
Thanks for the details...
Looking forward to sunday...

love astridxxx

p.s I have a ribbon like Leoarna...I think we will all look distinctive anyway by our faces!!! looking lost!!!

P.s.s we will miss you Gill and Irisheyes...thx for your wishes..xxx


----------



## pipkin (Jan 14, 2005)

Astrid, 

Perhaps you should bring Meg as we know what she looks like  
x


----------



## Hippy (Aug 2, 2005)

Really sorry can't make it to your meet up, but just wanted to wish you all a FAB day and the Hippy will be with you all in spirit   Look forward to hearing all about it.
Love
Hippy
xx


----------



## karen j (May 19, 2004)

hi Ladies

Feeling abit low, have just come from Dr's, my cold was getting worse, I now have a chest infection.
I cant believe it, I doubt if I will come on Sunday.  

Sorry to let everyone down, I was really looking forward to it, espically after making my ticker.

Going to bed for the next few days, feeling sorry for myself 
Hope you all a great time, Please someone have a drink for me.

karen  xxxxx


----------



## emcee (Apr 3, 2005)

Oh you poor love, bless your little heart, I'm really sorry you are poorly  

Hope you get yourself off to bed, and you are snuggly and comfy - its rotten to be ill.

Don't worry about Sunday, you need to take care of you first and foremost. I'm sad we won't get to meet you, but like I said you need to get better.

Sending you gentle hugs and hoping you feel a bit brighter soon hon

xxxxxxxxxxx


----------



## pipkin (Jan 14, 2005)

Ahh Karen - what a shame you are feeling so rough  .  I know you were looking forward to the meet 

I'd like to think this won't be the first and last time we will all meet up so perhaps we will get to meet you in the future   

At least you won't have to see Emcee in her pink spandex suit  

Hope you feel better soon - have you tried nightnurse with the sedative in  .  It is absolutely fab and is guaranteed to send you off to sleep in no time  

Take it easy and chin up
Pipkin x


----------



## astrid (Feb 10, 2003)

Hi Karen and Hippy
sorry you cannot make sunday!!
I hope you are feeling alittle better and that your hubby is rubbing Vick on your chest!!!

Looking forward to sunday...
I feel abit boring after leaning that Emcee may turn up in her spantex suit!!!
Flipper with a parrot on her shoulder?
We have competition girls....

love astridxx


----------



## emcee (Apr 3, 2005)

pipkin said:


> have you tried nightnurse with the sedative in  . It is absolutely fab and is guaranteed to send you off to sleep in no time


Sorry about gatecrashing this, had to share - DH took night nurse once during the day when he was really poorly and had to struggle on at work - then wondered why he felt so sleepy... d'oh... LOL! I'd have thought the word NIGHT on the bottle was the big clue as to when to take it...

Get well soon Karen x Astrid, I'm sure you can come up with a nifty little costume number for Sunday


----------



## pink panther (May 4, 2005)

Hi gang,
so sorry that Karen and Hippy can't make Sunday. Hope you feel better soon Karen-but it's a good excuse to wrap up warm, stay tucked up and watch lots of dvd's or re-runs of friends!

We won't be connected up to the the web at home for some time, so think that this will be my last posting to you all until Sunday (am at work at the mo).

If there are any changes etc, I know that some of you have my mobile number.

See you soon chickabees and take care!!
pp xxx


----------



## irisheyes (Feb 2, 2005)

Have a fab time girls at the meet. I am not actually going to Paris afterall due to problems with sdaughter so cant get away anyway.I will be back online on 7th Nov as am off school for halfterm.

Enjoy yourselves!!!!


----------



## astrid (Feb 10, 2003)

HI Girls
See you tomorrow!!!!
love astridxx

p.s i hope you are ok Irisheyes?


----------



## Suzie (Jan 22, 2004)

Where's all the gossip ? 

hope you have had a fab fab meet up   

want to know all the naughty goings on 

love
suzie x


----------

